# Using only CC on iOS and Android



## Hiace_Drifter (May 16, 2018)

I'm contemplating getting rid of my windows laptop and MacMini. I would be left with just a phone and tablet (android, iOS or both). If I was to take out a Lightroom CC subscription .... ? My photos would be uploaded direct from my phone, and from camera via tablet. I cant see it mentioned anywhere that a desktop/laptop is also needed ... am I missing anything? Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (May 16, 2018)

True Lightroom Classic is not required.  However there’s a lot of functionality in Lightroom Classic that is not found in  LightroomCC  If you’re willing to live with those limitations, then yes you could manage images in the cloud with only an iPhone and tablet.


----------



## Hiace_Drifter (May 16, 2018)

clee01l said:


> True Lightroom Classic is not required.  However there’s a lot of functionality in Lightroom Classic that is not found in  LightroomCC  If you’re willing to live with those limitations, then yes you could manage images in the cloud with only an iPhone and tablet.



Thank you ... is there an up-to-date list of features across the two versions? I have found old lists, and wondered what the current standing is?


----------



## clee01l (May 16, 2018)

This is probably the best for comparing: Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic – Which Do I Need?  Although new features have been added to both since this blog article.


----------



## Hiace_Drifter (May 16, 2018)

clee01l said:


> This is probably the best for comparing: Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic – Which Do I Need?  Although new features have been added to both since this blog article.



Great list - CC it is then! I didnt use any of the extra classic features when I last had LR. This will make you chuckle ... I went on to Adobe Sales live chat earlier ... told them I only had tablet/smartphone ... they suggested Classic! I said I wanted lots of cloud storage ... they suggested Classic! D'OH!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Although new features have been added to both since this blog article.


Oh yes, thanks for the reminder! I'll update!


----------



## Hiace_Drifter (May 27, 2018)

Are there minimum system requirements for Lightroom CC? I can find the requirements for Windows & Mac OS, but nothing for iOS or Android.  I was actually contemplating getting a Surface Pro 2017, but one of the lower end models.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2018)

A Surface Pro is a Windows computer, not an iOS or Android device, so would come under the Windows system requirements for LRCC.

You'll find the system requirements for iOS and Android (which are mainly minimum software levels) on the apps page on the respective Apple or Google App Stores.


----------

